# 43273 add-on code



## coachlang3 (Feb 7, 2012)

OK folks I need help.

My doctor states in his OP note "Superficial biliary cannulation was achieved using a tapered catheter".

Further on down in the note he has a header titled "Maneuvers" : Biliary Cannulation was performed

Does this constitute using the 43273 add-on code?  If so, I've missed using this code many times.

"Endoscopic cannulation of papilla w/direct visualization of CBD and panc. duct"

Thanks gang.


----------



## bridgettemartin (Feb 8, 2012)

Based upon this documentation, I wouldn't think so. We use add on CPT code 43273 for "spyglass" done with ERCP.  It is direct visualization of the duct...not just cannulating and injecting the duct.

Bridgette Martin, LPN, CPC, CGIC


----------



## coachlang3 (Feb 8, 2012)

Cool, that's about what I was thinking too but I wanted verification.

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Delmy Sevilla (Feb 10, 2012)

I agree. I've used 43273 for direct visualization of the duct (spyglass).


----------

